# Problem when installing apps from APK/OBB files.



## I_AM_BIB (Oct 13, 2013)

I've recently realised that I can download games that I would normally pay for off of the Google play store with .apk files, so I tried it, went along with walk-throughs on the internet to download them.

So I copy the .obb folder for the game into my \Android\obb folder and like the walkthrough said, I then put the .apk file into the same folder that the .obb file is in. I then install the game using the .apk file, and the app installs correctly, and opens fine. I get to the game menu, and if even if I stay on the menu, the game still works fine, but after starting up a level in the game it crashes. The level usually works for about 5 seconds and then just freezes and the whole phone locks up so I have to turn it off.

While reading through the comments on the walkthrough, someone said that if the game crashes, I should move the .apk file to a different folder and then run the game. I did exactly that, I even deleted and reinstalled it after moving the .apk file, but the same problem happens again.

I've tried it for 2 games now, and it's always the same, the games were Rayman Jungle Run and Carmageddon. I haven't tried installing any other apps the same way.

Can anyone help me with this problem?


----------



## I_AM_BIB (Oct 13, 2013)

If it helps my phone is running Cyanogen Mod 1.2-20130826-NIGHTLY-i9100 and the Android version is 4.3


----------



## I_AM_BIB (Oct 13, 2013)

I just downloaded a game which does not come with an .obb file, just the .apk, and installed it, and it's running fine, so the problem is only with games that include the .obb file with the download.


----------

